# My 11'' Xingu Rhom



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

This is my xingu rhom that just is becoming a huge beast

































I will have better pics later


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! Finally someone with a larger Xingu Rhom!!! Impressive.

How long have you had him, and at what size did you get him at?

I have 2 Xingu Rhoms, and mine look very different from yours... Both of mine are very dark in color, with lots of glitter (purplish hue), and are starting to get a bit diamond shaped. They also have humeral spots which are noticeable...

So I was just wondering if mine will transform into something like yours, as yours looks a bit on the lighter side...









Pls post some pics of when he was younger (smaller in size), if you have any.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I was going to say he is really light.

Try to darken him up! haha


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

These pics look familiar.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice looking rhom











Ja said:


> These pics look familiar.


to what


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Really liking the colour on this fish!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice rhom,congrats


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Smoke said:


> These pics look familiar.


They look familiar only if you been on monsterfishkeepers where I posted them buddy


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Smoke said:


> This is my xingu rhom that just is becoming a huge beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice RHOM Reef. He would change shades at the store depending on substrate. Love to see those AE aquatic fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

neat looking rhom


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking rhom!....He rocks like an ANTHRAX concert!!....


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

[/quote]
Nice RHOM Reef. He would change shades at the store depending on substrate. Love to see those AE aquatic fish.
[/quote]
Hey Alex i posted the Pinkge and the Xingu bro, now I just set up photobucket and learning to use it, will do evryone should know how great you and Bong's stock are


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

AE Aquatics (Alex) said:


> This is my xingu rhom that just is becoming a huge beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice RHOM Reef. He would change shades at the store depending on substrate. Love to see those AE aquatic fish.
[/quote]

Actually, according to National Geographic Explorer, my 2 Rhoms look exactly like the Xingu Rhoms they caught in the Xingu river. I watched the video again last night and it helped confirm, that my 2 are indeed true Xingu Rhoms







Furthermore, they pulled a big Xingu out of the river for a bite force test, and that Xingu Rhom looked different from the OP's pic (and looked very similar to mine). So now I can truly see what my 2 Xingus will look like in the future.

There are many pics of Guyana on this site, and no, I don't have a Guyana Rhom. Perhaps you should check out National Geographic and take a look at what the Xingus look like when they fish em out of the water









I will put my faith with the National Geographic Explorer team where I actually saw them pull the fish out of the water.

I am in no way doubting that the OP's fish was caught from the Xingu. According to the OP, he stated it was a Marble Rhom... so perhaps that's why it looks different from the standard Xingu's that are all over the web and TV.

Bad ass Rhom btw man, and Alex, I am not doubting your stock in any way - you have some really nice stuff


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

To answer your question Bob, it looks like one of my guys....the fish, the background and even the gravel look identical. Erie.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply smoke. If you read my reply I said u described a guyanna. i didn't say you had one and without pics I would never try to id anyones fish but I would love to see pics and the video your talking about. Unfortunately fish get mid IDed all the time. I seen many guyana with blue hue, some sparkes and high back as what you described. Do a google search on those and you will see what im talking about. Im not doubting what you have. But what you described could be taken either way. Ive seen rhoms come in the same shipment and told they came from the same river but until i catch my own im always hesitant when it comes to rhom. Could you email me pics and that video if you don't mine.

Btw smoke how big are yours cause if we're comparing adults to juvis its a mute point cause they change as they grow. If im not mistaken I think george from SA actually went to the xingu and caught large rhoms and called them marble rhoms. There are so many varients of rhoms i wouldnt throw the word true out there unless you caught it your self. Just different forms but all rhoms. I think reef was gonna post some of Gs pics up later and I,ll find u some of large guyana withthe characteristics you described.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Alex, I'll bring you a copy of that video when I go pick up some wild red from you, just hope I remember to do so, make sure you remind me when you get wild reds in.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Good looking monster.....


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

nice rhom man. why is everyone always so caught up in the type of rhom they have who cares their all rhoms anyways unless your the one fishing for them you'll never no the exact location where they were caught.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

starbury said:


> nice rhom man. why is everyone always so caught up in the type of rhom they have who cares their all rhoms anyways unless your the one fishing for them you'll never no the exact location where they were caught.


http://www.opefe.com/rhom_geo.html


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

AE Aquatics (Alex) said:


> Thanks for the reply smoke. If you read my reply I said u described a guyanna. i didn't say you had one and without pics I would never try to id anyones fish but I would love to see pics and the video your talking about. Unfortunately fish get mid IDed all the time. I seen many guyana with blue hue, some sparkes and high back as what you described. Do a google search on those and you will see what im talking about. Im not doubting what you have. But what you described could be taken either way. Ive seen rhoms come in the same shipment and told they came from the same river but until i catch my own im always hesitant when it comes to rhom. Could you email me pics and that video if you don't mine.
> 
> Btw smoke how big are yours cause if we're comparing adults to juvis its a mute point cause they change as they grow. If im not mistaken I think george from SA actually went to the xingu and caught large rhoms and called them marble rhoms. There are so many varients of rhoms i wouldnt throw the word true out there unless you caught it your self. Just different forms but all rhoms. I think reef was gonna post some of Gs pics up later and I,ll find u some of large guyana withthe characteristics you described.


I am out of town, but will try to get some vids up when I can. I have 2, one smaller around 6", and another around 8". I don't think it's a moot point, as the documentary video shows Rhoms both at around 6" as well as a bigger Rhom, looks around 10", and they both look alike. Which is what mine look like, in the water, and outside of the water.

But I do understand what you're saying and I think this is interesting, and I'd like to give my Rhoms time to get up to the 11"+ mark, and see how they turn out. If you read my initial post, I was actually excited to see the OP's rhom and just wanted to know if this is what the juvies will start looking like when older, as mine looked different -that's all. I was not challenging anyone here, but instead complimenting the OP.

Also, the OP didn't say "Marbled Rhom" in the title, but just "Xingu Rhom"... that's all. So I had no idea of knowing what it was sold as - other than Xingu.

Check this out, in this same episode, they also showed a shoal of the Xingu Rhoms swimming around (smaller sized), which also look similar:






In the above video, the substrate appeared a silty brown color...

Check out this pic from OPEFE:










I know exactly what you're referring to with regards to the Marbled Rhoms G has caught... And those do have a unique marble hue to them, which also doesn't look like the OP's rhom (IMO).

I will restate this again, before this turns into some argument:

I think the OP's Rhom is BADASS! I love it, and it looks wicked. Hands down! So whatever, I was just asking a question in excitement, as he's the only other pfurian I saw with a Xingu Rhom.

OP, enjoy your fish, and I hope to see my beasts grow as healthy and beautiful as yours.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link but the xingu on franks site appears to be a sub adult and reefs is 10+ inch . If your fish look like that, congrats cause the are beautiful. Now look at the guyana in those pics. That fish was 10+ inchs which had blue hue, sparkes, high back and occasionaly had a light humeral spot. Read what frank wrote and he said mature rhoms can be difficult. You can't campare those sizes. If your happy with your be happy. Good luck with ur xingu


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Its just a discussion smoke but ur description threw me off cause guyana rhoms have everything you said but tend to have a higher back than xingu. I just thought u got alittle defensive in your original reply. No problem but post some pics of ur guys.


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

New pics

































As Alex said G from SA has pictures of the elongated adults and juvenile's that he collected himself, I will try and post them too or maybe he can verify, because the fish changes color's anyway, and when I took him out of the water to measure him he had a marbled black belly and the top half of his body was a grey color


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

does it look like this when it's out of water?


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> does it look like this when it's out of water?


Hey that's my pic. Lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeap that's your pic, that's the only other large xingu rhom I can remember so I stole it


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> yeap that's your pic, that's the only other large xingu rhom I can remember so I stole it


Thats my RHOM bro lol, the Marbled beast


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Look at that purple in my pics.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought I was defensive?









Nice Rhom CaribeMob! Looking forward to him growing into a 17"+ Monster!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoke said:


> nice rhom man. why is everyone always so caught up in the type of rhom they have who cares their all rhoms anyways unless your the one fishing for them you'll never no the exact location where they were caught.


http://www.opefe.com/rhom_geo.html
[/quote]

yeah thanks tips i'm aware of that but pics help a bit but still you don't know for sure unless you pull it out yourself.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Caribemob- 
Possible for you to turn your flash off on your camera and get some more "true" shots? 
I've got a feeling that your flash is murdering what that rhom looks like in person.


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Lifer374 said:


> Caribemob-
> Possible for you to turn your flash off on your camera and get some more "true" shots?
> I've got a feeling that your flash is murdering what that rhom looks like in person.


yeah possibly I can do that when I get a chance buddy. I didn't think it was murdering the fish though


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm not trying to say that your fish looks like sh*t in those pictures by any means. Don't take offense.

Just that in almost all situations a flash coming directly from the camera (not a seperate flashgun set up remotely) will distort the fish's true coloration.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Rhom!!


----------

